# Budgie Cough



## elenimv (Feb 20, 2017)

:cobalt: :gre::green budgie:
Hello everyone and well done for the great help you offer for our

I have a green budgie which I bought about two months ago from a local store. He is quite young because his eyes are totally black and his feathers on his head are still black stripes. 
He is very active and talkative but since I bought him he coughs and does this thing with his head trying to vomit, you know, just like when they want to feed their babies. 
He coughs everyday 2-3 times for 1-2 minutes and he tries to vomit. When he shakes his head 2-3 whole seeds from his food are spread over the place and then he stops coughing. 
He doesn't seems to have any other issue, or any weird behavior, except the cough.
I am just worrying that the cough is still there since the very beginning.
What do you suggest me to do?
He eats a lot and generally acts normally.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

From your description it seems your budgie has been struggling with digestive problems, he may have an irritation or infection on his crop. 
It's not at all normal for him to be coughing like that on a daily basis and occasionally vomiting seeds.
In order for your budgie to be properly diagnosed and the right treatment plan is prescribed for him, you will have to have him examined by an avian vet specialist.

I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you here with us 

Aluz has given you some great advice above. Additionally, be sure to read through the forum's many resources, including the Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care. If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :flowers: 

Please be sure to update us when you little budgie can see the avian vet! We are all hoping he has a full and speedy recovery :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take your little budgie in for a proper exam and diagnosis.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

